# אחרי החתונה- גלויות תודה לאורחים. מה דעתכן?



## shirpan (3/6/13)

אחרי החתונה- גלויות תודה לאורחים. מה דעתכן? 
הי חברות, היה כיף ממש לקרוא את כל התגובות שלכן על הקרדיטים שלי. תודה רבה!!!
אז היום קיבלתי טלפון מסבתא שאומרת שהדודה נעלבה כי לא התקשרתי להגיע תודה שהיא באה... נו שויין..
אז חשבתי להדפיס גלויות (עם תמונה שלי ושל אלון מהחופה) ולשלוח לכל האורחים (אין כל כך הרבה) גלויות תודה שבאו- עם ברכה אישית לכל אחת. 
ביררתי מחירים. זה ממש לא יוצא יקר. אבל זו אכן התעסקות (שדווקא באה לי ממש טוב)
אבל מה דעתכן? אם הייתן מקבלות גלויה כזו חודש וחצי אחרי חתונה, זה היה רלוונטי בכלל? היה משמח אתכן? סתם מעצבן? 
אשמח לחוות דעתכן המלומדות!


----------



## החלפתיניק (3/6/13)

לדעתי זה מאד יפה,ואם אפשר להוסיף משפט בכתב יד 
לפחות לחלק אז זה אפילו יותר אישי ונחמד.


----------



## Bobbachka (3/6/13)

לדעתי זה מאוד מאוד נחמד!! 
בטח ובטח אם זה "בא לך טוב!".

חשבתי לעשות את זה אבל היו לנו 340 מוזמנים וזה היה טו מאצ' בשבילי
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## תותית1212 (3/6/13)

נראה לי נחמד מאוד 
אני דווקא חושבת שזה יכול למלא יופי את הפנאי שנוצר אחרי שהחתונה נגמרה...

בייחוד אם מתחשמק וזה בא טוב


----------



## butwhy (3/6/13)

גם לדעתי זה ממש יפה 
אני אוהבת שמתקשרים או ששולחים גלויה כמו שהצעת אחרי החתונה. לדעתי זה מראה על מחשבה ועל הערכה של הזוג, וזה יפה ומרגש. בכל מקרה אני לא יכולה לראות איך זה יעצבן מישהו. אלא אם כן תשלחי את הגלויות בדואר רשום. או בגובינא.


----------



## bluestvixen (4/6/13)

אני חושבת שזה רעיון מקסים 
ומאוד מצטערת שלא הכנתי משהו כזה


----------



## ronitvas (4/6/13)

אנחנו עשינו את זה 
והתגובות היו מאוד נלהבות...
התחתנו עוד לפני תקופת המגנטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
הדפסנו על אותו הדף של ההזמנות קריקטורה שהייתה גם על ההזמנה עם "תודה שבאתם"
ולכל משפחה כתבתי בכתב יד מכתב תודה קצר (והיו לנו הרבה אורחים.....) - תודה על המתנה, משהו שזכרתי מהאירוע בהקשר שלהם וכדומה.
שנים אחר כך ראיתי את זה עוד תלוי על המקררים, כך שההשקעה לא הייתה לשוא.


----------



## Shmutzi (4/6/13)

רעיון מקסים 
ואפילו נוסטלגי כי תשלחו אותן בדואר, זה הרבה יותר מוחשי ממשהו וירטואלי במייל.
יעשה טוב לכל מי שיקבל גלויה כזו.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (4/6/13)

בעיני זה מקסים! 
והייתי מאד שמחה לקבל גלוית "תודה שבאתם". זה מראה על השקעה ואכפתיות ולכן זה בהחלט היה יכול להיות ממש יפה. 

מה שכן, לדעתי זה רלבנטי חודש אחרי החתונה, אבל לא יותר מזה...


----------



## tooli264 (4/6/13)

רעיון מקסים! 
ואני לגמרי הולכת לגנוב לך אותו...


----------



## MacabreDoll (4/6/13)

רעיון מעולה


----------



## tintintin1 (4/6/13)

אצלנו בחתונה 
אצלנו בחתונה היו הרבה אורחים מחו"ל אז כשקיבלנו את התמונות שלחנו לכל אחד תמונה שלו בחתונה עם כיתוב אישי קטן.
כמובן שלא יכולנו לשלוח לכל מי שהשתתף בחתונה אבל זה רעיון מקסים לדעתי לשלוח משהו קטן לאות ההשתתפות


----------



## lanit (4/6/13)

אנחנו עשינו 
הדפסנו גלויות תודה, עלה לנו 90 ש"ח ל-85 גלויות אם אני לא טועה.
כתבנו תודה אישית לכל אחד, עם מגנט שהדפסנו אחרי האירוע. הנוסח הגנרי היה:
לX וY,
תודה שהשתתפתם בשמחתנו!
מזכרת קטנה...
להתראות בשמחות!
(אני והוא)

כמובן שאם היו הערות מיוחדות, הכנסנו לברכה- לחברים שהחזירו את החופה, לאנשים שייעצו לנו בדרך, לאנשים שנתנו לנו השראה לטקס.

לקח לנו מלא זמן להכין את הכל,בעיקר מעצלנות, אז יצא שאת הרוב חילקנו כ-3 חודשים אחרי האירוע. אנשים עדיין מאוד שמחו לקבל את זה, וחלקם התקשרו נרגשים להורים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
יש חברים שעדיין לא הספקנו לתת להם (לחברים אנחנו מתעקשים לתת אישית, ולא תמיד אנחנו מביאים את זה איתנו כי לא יודעים שהם יהיו באותו מפגש וכו...), ואנחנו כמעט שנה אחרי. אבל- מזכרת זו מזכרת, ותודה זו תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
אגב, כך גם ניצלנו את המעטפות שנותרו לנו מההזמנות, ויצא לי להשתמש בחותמת שעשיתי לאירוע (והבחור לא רצה שיהפוך ללוגו, אז לא שמנו בהזמנות).


----------



## lanit (4/6/13)

והמעטפות (כי אני כבר כאן...)


----------



## רגע33 (4/6/13)

מיותר 
קיבלתי אחת כזאת שנה שעברה, עם כיתוב גנרי ולא אישי. לשבת ולכתוב לכל אחד כמה מילים אישיות זה משימה קשה מאוד ומובן למה זה לא קורה אבל מכיוון שזה לא קורה הגלויה הזו הופכת לסתם עוד חתיכת נייר סתמית ולא אישית ואני לא רואה ערך מוסף בלקבל עוד חתיכת נייר אחרי ה- save me, ההזמנה, המגנט בתוך  ההזמנה והמתנות לאורחים באירוע שגם מלווה באיזה פתק (ושגם ברובם, מיותרים ולא אישיים) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אבל מצד שני זה עדיין עדיף פי מאה מלשלוח תודה בהודעת טקסט לטלפון.


----------



## meand ani (9/6/13)

אנחנו 
הדפסנו לאנשים תמונות שלהם מהחתונה ושלחנו להם עם תודה מאחור
למי שלא היתה תמונה שלחנו תמונה שלנו עםההורים הרלוונטיים לאורח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



והיו לנו 650 אורחים... המון התעסקות אבל אנשים ממש ממש אהבו


----------

